# Your olympic team



## AMR

What players would you select for your national team in Athens?

For Spain, I'd take:

Point Guards:







Raul Lopez 1'83 7 ppg 4 apg in Utah Jazz







Jose Manuel Calderón 1'93 6 ppg and 2 apg in Tau Cerámica
Shooting Guards:







Juan Carlos Navarro 1'91 14 ppg in FC Barcelona







Rudy Fernández 1'95 10 ppg and 4 rpg in DKV Joventut







Rodrigo De La Fuente 2'00 7 ppg and 2 rpg in FC Barcelona
Shooting Forwards:







Carlos Jiménez 2'04 10 ppg and 6 rpg in Estudiantes








Oscar Yebra 2'01 12 ppg 5 rpg in Forum Valladolid
Power Forwards:







Pau Gasol 2'14 17 ppg 8 rpg in Memphis Grizzlies








Jorge Garbajosa 2'05 12 ppg 6 rpg in Benetton Treviso (Italy)
Centers:







Felipe Reyes 2'02 15 ppg 8 rpg in Estudiantes







Roberto Dueñas 2'21 6 ppg and 4 rpg in FC Barcelona

With Raul Lopez and Dueñas it'd be a deeper team, without problems at the PG and at Center.. With a little bit of luck they could be medalists


----------



## macijauskas1

LITHUANIA will be very strong in the next OG, we won gold in last EC without couple strongest players.

Zydrunas Ilgauskas- NBA,
Darius Songaila-NBA,

Arvydas Macijauskas -CBA ( next year you will see him in NBA ).
Linas Kleiza-( NCAA fresman of Missouri-allready best player in the team-dominating in the court, extremelly agressive, ready to play in the NBA).

Sarunas Macijauskas ( best playmaker in Europe, this year 3 NBA teams wanted to see him in their squads),

Bench players:

Arvydas Sabonis ( he is gonna play if Ilgauskas play, and Zydrunas will play),

Lavrinovicius ( Russia League),
Stombergas( Russia League),
Slanina( Spain ),
Kaukenas( Germany),
Mindaugas Zugauskas( italy),
Eurelijus Zukauskas( Russia).

Our expectations in the OG from this team -higher thav ever before !!


----------



## macijauskas1

Sorry- Sarunas Jasikevichiu-not Macijauskas .


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Linas Kleiza-( NCAA fresman of Missouri-allready best player in the team-dominating in the court, extremelly agressive, ready to play in the NBA).


I've never seen him play, but is he better than Ilgauskas or Songaila????


----------



## macijauskas1

NCAA coach opinion on Linas Kleiza:


He's my favorite player to watch in all of college basketball. I would pay to watch him play one on one


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> LITHUANIA will be very strong in the next OG, we won gold in last EC without couple strongest players.
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas- NBA,
> Darius Songaila-NBA,
> 
> Arvydas Macijauskas -CBA ( next year you will see him in NBA ).
> Linas Kleiza-( NCAA fresman of Missouri-allready best player in the team-dominating in the court, extremelly agressive, ready to play in the NBA).
> 
> Sarunas Jasikevicius ( best playmaker in Europe, this year 3 NBA teams wanted to see him in their squads),
> 
> Bench players:
> 
> Arvydas Sabonis ( he is gonna play if Ilgauskas play, and Zydrunas will play),
> 
> Lavrinovicius ( Russia League),
> Stombergas( Russia League),
> Slanina( Spain ),
> Kaukenas( Germany),
> Mindaugas Zugauskas( italy),
> Eurelijus Zukauskas( Russia).
> 
> Our expectations in the OG from this team -higher thav ever before !!


I consider the LNT as my Olympic team rather than Team USA....and you all know that you are not going to find a more devoted Sabonis fan in all the world than I am, but.....

I seriously doubt Sabonis will play in the Olympics whether or not Zydrunas Ilgauskas plays.....which IMO still has a big Z-shaped question mark beside it. 

Of course, I am hoping Sabonis will try it one more time. I truly think that if he hadn't had surgery at the beginning of the summer of 2000 and had been able to participate in those Games, that Lithuania would have had enough to get the Gold. (I'm sure I am not the only person who told him that!) 

He has said numerous times that his days of NT competition ended in 1999 and that he doesn't have the desire or capability to play so many games in so few days as is required in the OG. He has asked why he should be there on the bench playing for 5 mpg when there are many other good, young players that would love to be there and could do as good of job as he.....(typical Sabonis self-deprecation!).

All that said, however, he could change his mind. Sabonis never ceases to amaze me. I would love to be amazed again this summer!

Sabonis JEGA FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Spain and Lithuania will fight for the Silver and Broze medals with Argentina and Serbia.


----------



## el_Diablo

We aren't gonna be in the olympics in a million years, but this thread got me thinking about the best possible Finnish team. The next question is, of course, have anyone of you heard of these guys. Probably not. But I'll ruin your olympic thread anyway...

Starting five

PG Teemu Rannikko, 1'89, Scavolini Pesaro ITA
11,0 ppg - 2,3 rpg - 2,2 apg - 2,8 spg (Roseto)
stats from season 2002/3 since he has been injured all season

SG Maurizio Pratesi, 1'90, Porvoon Tarmo FIN
(if he ever returns, has also been injured whole season...)

SF, Tuukka Kotti, 2'05, Providence NCAA
6,6 ppg - 4,0 rpg - 1,6 apg - 1,1 spg - 1,1 bpg

PF, Hanno Möttölä, 2'10, Skipper Bologna ITA
12,3 ppg - 4,6 rpg - 1,0 apg - 1,6 spg

C, Antti Nikkilä, 2'10, Aris Castrol Saloniki(?) GRE
4,6 ppg - 1,8 rpg - 0,5 bpg

key reserves:
PG/SG Jyri Lehtonen, 1'93 Honka FIN (just left Melilla SPA/2)
SF Jukka Matinen, 2'00 Opel Skyliners GER
SF Mikko Noopila, 2'00 Braunschweig GER
SF Kimmo Muurinen 2'01 Arkansas Little-Rock NCAA
PF/C Iiro Tenngren, 2'01 Kotkan TP FIN

What really pisses me off is the current qualification system for the european championships, Finland has been dumped to the b-level, and can't even try to qualify for the 2005 EC...


----------



## AMR

no Americans in this thread?????:no: :no: :sigh:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

I'm American......but the Liths are my team.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Well I'm American and my dream team would be:
1st team
Jason Kidd
Kobe Bryant
Kevin Garnett
Tim Duncan
Shaq

2nd team
Allen Iverson 
Paul Pierce/Ray Allen (team needs a pure shooter i prefer Pierce not as accurate though)
Vince Carter
Kenyon Martin
Ben Wallace

Reseveres
Lebron James (to get US fans to turn in)
Tyson Chandler (if healthy a very good defender)
Jason Williams (the one playing in Memphis team needs another pt.)
The first team would be hard to stop and both teams would be hard for a team to get the post game going.
Although the team wouldn't play together very well they would be unbeatable if Allen Iverson became a team player for the qualifier there is no reason to belive that Shaq can't.

This is my dream team the only ones who will be on the real team though will end up being:
Kidd, Duncan, Pierce, Iverson, Martin, Wallace, Carter.
Garnett hasn't ruled out playing yet so Martin could lose his spot.

No matter what look out world here comes the USA back from are vacation where we believed a high school team could beat other national teams.


----------



## Starbury03

USA
Pg Marbury,B-Dizzle,Felton-usually one college player
Sg Ray Allen,Pierce
Sf T-Mac, Artest
Pf Garnett,Duncan,Brand
C Miller,Ben Wallace


----------



## Red_Bandit

to the Lithuanians,

why arent any of you guys mentioning Robertas Javtokas?? Wasnt he a top center in lithuania?? he was drafted by the Spurs and they usualy find very good players so why did you guys leave him out?


----------



## macijauskas1

He broke his legs badly in the motorcycle accident, but he is playing again and i hope he is gonna be as good as before surgery.The future will show, but is very sad thad young talented players gamble with a risk it is stupid.


----------



## madman

Canada(even though they did not qualify:

PG Steve Nash--Dallas Mavericks
SG Denham Brown-- University of Conneticut
SF Rick Fox-- LA Lakers
PF Jamaal Magloire--New Orleans Hornets
C Todd McCoulgh[sp]--Philedelphia 76ers

I'd post the bunch but they are a bunch of people no one has heard of


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> to the Lithuanians,
> 
> why arent any of you guys mentioning Robertas Javtokas?? Wasnt he a top center in lithuania?? he was drafted by the Spurs and they usualy find very good players so why did you guys leave him out?


He never was a top center in Lithuania, but he was top-prospect before the accident. Now after 1.5 years out hes trying to get back to the player he was before and it needs time. Eventually his healthy leg couldnt hold all pressure on it, so Javtokas is in San Antonio now to take tests. Lithuanian doctors said taht he would need a month to rest.

At such situation Javtokas shouldnt be considered as NT candidate, cause we have Eurelijus Zukauskas and twins Lavrinovic at C. and of course Ilgauskas and Sabonis are on question.


----------



## bender

I'm not Serbian, but I'll write down the Serbian lineup here because it looks like there are no Serbians here. And also because Serbia-Montenegro is the main obstacle for the Dream Team on their way to another gold medal.

Starting Five:
G - Marko Jaric, 6-5, Los Angeles Clippers (NBA)
G - Dejan Bodiroga, 6-8, Barcelona (ACB, Spain)
F - Peja Stojakovic, 6-9, Sacramento Kings (NBA)
F - Dejan Tomasevic, 6-10, Valencia (ACB, Spain)
C - Vlade Divac, 7-1, Sacramento Kings (NBA)

Bench (Not all of them):
G - Aleksander Djordjevic, 6-2, Pesaro (Lega Basket, Italy)
G - Milos Vujanic, 6-3, Skipper Bologna (Lega Basket, Italy)
G - Igor Rakocevic, 6-3, Red Star Belgrade (YUBA, Serbia-Montenegro)
G - Aleksandar Pavlovic, 6-7, Utah Jazz (NBA)
F - Milos Gurovic, 6-9, Novi Sad (YUBA, Serbia-Montenegro)
F - Vladimir Radmanovic, 6-10, Seattle Sonics (NBA)
F - Dejan Koturovic, 6-11, Vitoria (ACB, Spain)
F - Zarko Cabarkapa, 6-11, Phoenix Suns (NBA)
C - Predrag Drobnjak, 6-11, Los Angeles Clippers (NBA)
C - Zeljko Rebraca, 7-0, Detroit Pistons (NBA)


----------



## Gardan

Spain

Point Guards

Raúl Lopez 182 cm (Utah Jazz)
Josema Calderón (Tau Baskonia) 190 cm

Shotings Guards

Juan Carlos Navarro 193 cm, (Barcelona)
Rudi Fernández 195 cm (DKV Joventut)

Shoting Forwards

Carlos Jimenez 204 cm (Estudiantes)
Oscar Yebra 201 cm (Forum)
Jordi Trias 206 cm (Casademont Gerona)

Point Forwards

Pau Gasol 215 cm (Memphis Grizzlies)
Jorge Garbajosa 205 cm (Benetton)

Centers

Felipe Reyes (although he is more a PF), 204 cm (Estudiantes)
Roberto Dueñas 221 cm (Barcelona)
Fran Vázquez 209 cm (Auna GC)


----------



## falsestart

Unfortunatly, Russia didn't qualify for Olimpic games
Our main problems is center and shooting guards positions(Center is the biggest problem).

Starting 5

Center: Alexei Savrasenko(CSKA Moskow)
Forwards: Andrei Kirilenko (Utah Jazz), Viktor Khryapa (CSKA Moscow)
Guards: Vasily Karassev (Khimki), Sergey Chikalkin (Ural-Great Perm)

Bench

Centers: Alexandr Bashminov(CSKA Moscow), Fedor Likholitov(Aris, Greece)
Forwards: Sergey Monya (CSKA Moscow), Ruslan Avleev (Ural-Great Perm), Alexandr Petrenko (khimki)
Guards: Petr Samoylenko (Unics Kazan), Zakhar Pashutin(Ural-Great Perm)

PS: Of course, J.R. Holden possesses russian passport, but i doubt if he ever play for russian national team


----------



## Virtuoso

9 of the 12 roster spots on Team USA are already guaranteed:

PG: Jason Kidd, Mike Bibby
SG: Kobe Bryant, Allen Iverson, Ray Allen
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Jermaine O'Neal, Karl Malone
C: Tim Duncan

So with the last 3 selections I would take:
Kevin Garnett
LeBron James
Elton Brand

I didn't pick Shaq because it's known there is no way he will this time, KG is a good possibility (hopefully).

If this team somehow loses or doesn't win every game by at least 20 it would be comical.

:usa:


----------



## LegoHat

This is the best Danish team in my opinion, you may not know too many of the players:

Starting lineup:

Guard: Chanan Colman 6-3 185, Skjold Stevnsgade
Guard: Christian Drejer 6-9 210, University of Florida
Forward: Jonas Langvad 6-9 205, University of Utah
Forward: Michael Dahl Andersen 7-0 240, Nola Napoli 
Center: Chris Christoffersen 7-2 300, Roanoke Dazzle NBDL


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I'm not Serbian, but I'll write down the Serbian lineup here because it looks like there are no Serbians here. And also because Serbia-Montenegro is the main obstacle for the Dream Team on their way to another gold medal.
> 
> Starting Five:
> G - Marko Jaric, 6-5, Los Angeles Clippers (NBA)
> G - Dejan Bodiroga, 6-8, Barcelona (ACB, Spain)
> F - Peja Stojakovic, 6-9, Sacramento Kings (NBA)
> F - Dejan Tomasevic, 6-10, Valencia (ACB, Spain)
> C - Vlade Divac, 7-1, Sacramento Kings (NBA)
> 
> Bench (Not all of them):
> G - Aleksander Djordjevic, 6-2, Pesaro (Lega Basket, Italy)
> G - Milos Vujanic, 6-3, Skipper Bologna (Lega Basket, Italy)
> G - Igor Rakocevic, 6-3, Red Star Belgrade (YUBA, Serbia-Montenegro)
> G - Aleksandar Pavlovic, 6-7, Utah Jazz (NBA)
> F - Milos Gurovic, 6-9, Novi Sad (YUBA, Serbia-Montenegro)
> F - Vladimir Radmanovic, 6-10, Seattle Sonics (NBA)
> F - Dejan Koturovic, 6-11, Vitoria (ACB, Spain)
> F - Zarko Cabarkapa, 6-11, Phoenix Suns (NBA)
> C - Predrag Drobnjak, 6-11, Los Angeles Clippers (NBA)
> C - Zeljko Rebraca, 7-0, Detroit Pistons (NBA)


Will Darko be on the team?


----------



## AMR

I think they'll pick Milicic and not Koturovic, who is out of shape (he's been cut by Tau Vitoria)


----------



## AleksandarN

They might pick Krstic instead of Darko


----------



## patticus

id be very serbrised if darko made the team.  

lets see, rounding out canada, since mcculloch is retiring and fox hasnt played for us in 10 years (i mean why not just pick leo rautins and bill wennington?)

shawn swords, peter gurasci, jeff antwi, kyle wilson (erg), olu famutimi (?), ROWAN BARRETT, im forgetting some random white dudes here.. kyle russell maybe?


----------



## Sed

*Holland NT*

Even though there's no chance in h*ll that they'll be there:

Dutch NT:

PG: Chris McGuthrie (Forum Valladolid)
SG: Sydmill Harris (Univ. of Texas)
SF: Joe Spinks (Amsterdam Astronauts)
PF: Francisco Elson (Denver Nuggets)
C: Dan Gadzuric (Milwaukee Bucks)
---
PG: Raoul Heinen (George Mason Univ.), Tjoe de Paula (Cape Holland Den Helder)
SG: Bryan Defares (Boise st univ.), Eric vd Sluis (Cape Holland Den Helder)
SF: Daniel Jones (EBBC Den Bosch), Harvey van Stein (Cape Holland Den helder)
PF: Chris Mims (Eiffeltowers Nijmegen)
C: Geert Hammink (Koln), Mike Nahar (Bamberg)

Juniors: Tom Timmermans (C, Notre Dame), Remon vd Hare (C, Barcelona), Robert Krabbendam (PF/C, Amsterdam) and Rogier Jansen (PG, Groningen)

defensively is should be ok.. offense: Nope!

Anybody who knows some of the players, gimme some replies to what you think?!


----------



## s a b a s 11

*Re: Holland NT*



> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> Dutch NT:
> PF: Francisco Elson (Denver Nuggets)
> C: Dan Gadzuric (Milwaukee Bucks)


Isn't Elson 7-2? Wouldn't it be better for him to play center and move 6-10 Gadzuric to PF?

Stuart


----------



## AMR

*Re: Holland NT*



> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> Even though there's no chance in h*ll that they'll be there:
> 
> Dutch NT:
> 
> PG: Chris McGuthrie (Forum Valladolid)
> SG: Sydmill Harris (Univ. of Texas)
> SF: Joe Spinks (Amsterdam Astronauts)
> PF: Francisco Elson (Denver Nuggets)
> C: Dan Gadzuric (Milwaukee Bucks)
> ---
> PG: Raoul Heinen (George Mason Univ.), Tjoe de Paula (Cape Holland Den Helder)
> SG: Bryan Defares (Boise st univ.), Eric vd Sluis (Cape Holland Den Helder)
> SF: Daniel Jones (EBBC Den Bosch), Harvey van Stein (Cape Holland Den helder)
> PF: Chris Mims (Eiffeltowers Nijmegen)
> C: Geert Hammink (Koln), Mike Nahar (Bamberg)
> 
> Juniors: Tom Timmermans (C, Notre Dame), Remon vd Hare (C, Barcelona), Robert Krabbendam (PF/C, Amsterdam) and Rogier Jansen (PG, Groningen)
> 
> defensively is should be ok.. offense: Nope!
> 
> Anybody who knows some of the players, gimme some replies to what you think?!


well, it'd be a good team in the paint (defensively), but the outside game has to improve in the dutch team if they want to play the big competitions


----------



## What Gives?

USA

(of course it's too late for this, really)

the San Antonio Spurs + Jordan

instead of Tony Parker, sub Jason Kidd and Speedy Claxton
for Ginobili, sub Jordan
for Hedo, sub Carmelo Anthony
for Rasho, sub Brad Miller

the problem with US national teams lately has been that they are a mish-mash of whatever All-Stars can be bothered to show up. We'd get better results from an actual team that's used to playing together.

Jordan I added just for fan interest. Wouldn't it be cool if he could have a last hurrah as a winner instead of as a friggin' Washington Wizard? Actually, they could bring back the Admiral, too, if he feels like he has enough left in him for the Olympics.


----------



## ivo_krka

Croatian team:
PG Ukic, Planinic
SG Mulaomerovic, Rimac
SF Giricek, Mamic
PF Prkacin, Zizic
C Vujcic, Bagaric

This team could have made to the Olympics but Vujcic's injury struck them badly. And in the European championship they lost three games by a lousy point.

P.S. Why didn't anyone mention Siskauskas in the Lithuanian team because he's one of their best players and will surely be in Athens.


----------



## Sed

*Re: Re: Holland NT*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't Elson 7-2? Wouldn't it be better for him to play center and move 6-10 Gadzuric to PF?
> 
> Stuart


If they can play a good High-Low game i doesn't mind who plays where... They're both very agile and fast with good shotblocking ability. Gadzuric is the stronger player and Elson is a more lean.. offensively they could do some damage too!
All we need is a very good offensive guard.. Chris McGuthrie is ok and so is Sydmill.. but not a top euro..


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Brazil has a talented and young team, too young.

Leandro Barbosa 6'3" (Suns, NBA) PG
Alex Garcia 6'3" (Spurs, NBA) SG
Guilherme Giavonnoni 6'7" (Beneton treviso, Italy) SF
Nene 6'10" (Nuggets, NBA) PF
Rafael Araujo 6'11" (BYU, college) * C

and a deep bench

Marcelo Huertas 6'2 (Paulistano, Brazil) ** PG 
Tiago Splitter 7'0 (TAU, Spain) *** PF
Anderson Varejao 6"10 (Barcelona Spain) * PF
Renato 6'8" (COC, Brazil) SF
Marcelinho 6'7" (Lobos, A2, Spain) SG

I think that our team will look like this for the next world championship in 2006. 

* 2004 draft 1st round projected
** 2004 draft 2nd round projected
*** the media says that he will declare for the draft in 2005


----------



## mvblair

I'll just give a quick plug for InterBasket.Net, and their Olympics discussion forum (click here for it)...

I'm from the US, but I want to give my picks for the Argentine team that will represent the blue & white. 

Guards: Emanuel Ginobili, Juan Sanchez, Lucas Victoriano (??)

Forwards: Andres Nocioni, Carlos Delfino, Frederico Kammerichs, Luis Scola

Centers: Fabricio Oberto, Rubén Wolkowiski, Diego Romero

Basically, I think that Argentina will take the same team that destroyed the US Nat'l Team in the World Basketball Championships, except that perhaps Romero will play a bigger role. He has been doing extremely well at Florida State, so I think he'll join the squad too.

Matt


----------



## EverGreen-13

I see that no one has put down the squad of the mighty Hellas (Greece). A force to be reckoned with at home with a partizan crowd cheering it on!!!

A Preliminary squad of 25 has been chosen.

An asterisk marks players considered almost certain to be in the final 12 unless injury

Point Guards:
Christos Harisis (Olympiakos Pireus)
Vasilis Spanoulis (Marousi)*
Dimitris Diamantidis (Iraklis Salonika)
Manolis Papamakarios (Peristeri)
Theodoris Papaloukas (CSKA Moscow)*

Shooting Guards:
Nikos Hatzivrettas (Panathinaikos Athens)*
Nikos Zisis (AEK Athens)
Nikos Hatzis (AEK Athens)
Panayiotis Liadelis (Olympiakos Pireus), 
Yiorgos Diamantopoulos (Olympiakos Pireus)
Girgos Sigalas (Makedonikos Kozanis)*
Kostas Vasiliadis (PAOK Salonika)

Small Forwards:
Fragiskos Alvertis (Panathinaikos Athens)*
Kostas Tsartsaris (Panathinaikos Athens)
Dimitris Papanikolaou (Panathinaikos Athens)
Christos Tapoutos (AEK Athens) 
Nestos Kommatos (Aris Salonika)
Michalis Kakiouzis (Montepaschi Siena) 

Power Forwards:
Efthimis Rentzias (Ulker Istanbul)*
Dimos Dikoudis (Pamesa Valencia)*
Antonis Fotsis (Real Madrid)*

Centers:
Iakovos Tsakalidis- Ledkov (Memphis Grizzlies)*
Sofoklis Schortsianitis (Oregon Cantu)
Lazaros Papadopoulos (Iraklis)*


----------



## macijauskas1

Isn't Tsakalidis russian or georgian, or you found his grandgrandgrandgrandmother with greek blood ?:rofl:


----------



## EverGreen-13

Nope! He doesn't have any Greek blood in him. He's 100% Russian. He just learnt to plat basketball in Greece when he came at the age of 16 chosen for his size. He was actually a swimmer.

He owes his career to Yannis Ioannidis and Greece and that's why he choose to play for us even though he has not such obligation or need as he already plays in the NBA.


----------



## falsestart

No Ekonomue? I'm surprised...


----------



## EverGreen-13

Nope, no Economou because he is not better than any of the other players chosen a SM and PF.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Isn't Tsakalidis russian or georgian, or you found his grandgrandgrandgrandmother with greek blood ?:rofl:


He is as much of a Greek as Turkcan (Jehovic) is turk. 

That is, not at all.


----------



## Neo

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> I'll just give a quick plug for InterBasket.Net, and their Olympics discussion forum (click here for it)...
> 
> I'm from the US, but I want to give my picks for the Argentine team that will represent the blue & white.
> 
> Guards: Emanuel Ginobili, Juan Sanchez, Lucas Victoriano (??)
> 
> Forwards: Andres Nocioni, Carlos Delfino, Frederico Kammerichs, Luis Scola
> 
> Centers: Fabricio Oberto, Rubén Wolkowiski, Diego Romero
> 
> Basically, I think that Argentina will take the same team that destroyed the US Nat'l Team in the World Basketball Championships, except that perhaps Romero will play a bigger role. He has been doing extremely well at Florida State, so I think he'll join the squad too.
> 
> Matt


I´m from Argentina... My picks are this..

G: Juan Ignacio Sánchez (Alicante, ESP)
Alejandro Montecchia (Pamesa Valencia, ESP)
Emanuel Ginóbili (San Antonio Spurs, NBA)
Farabello Daniel (Varese, ITA) ¿? 

F: Andrés Nocioni (TAU Cerámica, ESP)
Luis Scola (TAU Cerámica, ESP) 
Federico Kammerichs (Pamesa Valencia, ESP)
Carlos Delfino (Bologna, ITA) ¿?
Hermann Walter (Malaga, ESP)

C: Fabrcio Oberto (Pamesa Valencia, ESP)
Rubén Wolkowisky (Olympiakos, GRE)
Gabriel Fernandez (Forum Valladolid, ESP) ¿?

I don´t see Diego Romero in the Argentinian team.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I'm not Serbian, but I'll write down the Serbian lineup here because it looks like there are no Serbians here. And also because Serbia-Montenegro is the main obstacle for the Dream Team on their way to another gold medal.
> 
> Starting Five:
> G - Marko Jaric, 6-5, Los Angeles Clippers (NBA)
> G - Dejan Bodiroga, 6-8, Barcelona (ACB, Spain)
> F - Peja Stojakovic, 6-9, Sacramento Kings (NBA)
> F - Dejan Tomasevic, 6-10, Valencia (ACB, Spain)
> C - Vlade Divac, 7-1, Sacramento Kings (NBA)
> 
> Bench (Not all of them):
> G - Aleksander Djordjevic, 6-2, Pesaro (Lega Basket, Italy)
> G - Milos Vujanic, 6-3, Skipper Bologna (Lega Basket, Italy)
> G - Igor Rakocevic, 6-3, Red Star Belgrade (YUBA, Serbia-Montenegro)
> G - Aleksandar Pavlovic, 6-7, Utah Jazz (NBA)
> F - Milos Gurovic, 6-9, Novi Sad (YUBA, Serbia-Montenegro)
> F - Vladimir Radmanovic, 6-10, Seattle Sonics (NBA)
> F - Dejan Koturovic, 6-11, Vitoria (ACB, Spain)
> F - Zarko Cabarkapa, 6-11, Phoenix Suns (NBA)
> C - Predrag Drobnjak, 6-11, Los Angeles Clippers (NBA)
> C - Zeljko Rebraca, 7-0, Detroit Pistons (NBA)


I wish I was Serbian so I could root for this team...does it make me "Un-American" if I really want this team to win?


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish I was Serbian so I could root for this team...does it make me "Un-American" if I really want this team to win?


Hehe, ask CFFI about her rooting for Lithuania... :yes:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

*GO LIETUVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:yes:


----------



## mvblair

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I wish I was Serbian so I could root for this team...does it make me "Un-American" if I really want this team to win?


No, I don't think so. You can still be an American patriot while supporting another team.

I consider myself patriotic in the tradition that I study the works of great American thinkers, but I also openly root *against* the United States.  

The US National Team has so many luxuries and advantages that the other NTs don't have, so it is more fun to root for the other teams. In fact, it's very "American" to root for the under-dogs!

I'm going to copy-and-paste a little "essay" that I wrote last year on InterBasket.Net "...." indicates where I've cut something out from the original post.

Matt



> I guess the reason I didn't support Team USA is because I don't think those players have worked as hard as the other countries; they're brats. They also have so many more advantages. Members of Team USA has great practice facilities, great coaches, great pay from NBA saleries, great everything. But other nations just don't have that....
> 
> ...
> 
> At the WBC 2002, I went to the Spain vs. Angola game. After the game, the Angolan players went into the stands and spent quite a while talking to their fans, and family members of the players who follow the team. They were so friendly. They took pictures with children, hugged fans, and laughed. I got a little lesson in Portuguese from one of them, who must have been seven feet tall. They were just having a good time. As I started to leave with my brother, I saw a few Spanish players talking with their fans too!! It was so wierd to me.
> 
> ...Can you imagine Team USA holding up children to take pictures with? I can't. And that's part of the reason that I don't like them as much...
> 
> One more thing: I don't see liking Team USA as an expression of my patriotism. I am patriotic because I read the works of great American thinkers, I volunteer in political campaigns, and I try to help my students think more subjectively about America.


----------



## s a b a s 11

*Re: Re: Re: Holland NT*



> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> All we need is a very good offensive guard.. Chris McGuthrie is ok and so is Sydmill.. but not a top euro..


That seems to be true for many of the international teams, guards seem to be the toughest to produce. 

Stuart


----------



## plop

since noone gives us a shot, Ill post:

PG-Carlos Arroyo (Utah Jazz)
Roberto Jose Hatton (Ponce Leones)

SG-Larry Ayuso (Besiktas)
Eddie Casiano (Ponce Leones)
Rick Apodaca (Huntsville Flight)

SF-Rolando Hourruitiner (Santurce Cangrejeros)
Joel Jones (Sacramento State)

PF-Jose Ortiz (Santurce Cangrejeros)
Shariff Fajardo (Trieste Pallacanestro)
Antonio Latimer ( Mayaguez Indios)

C-Daniel Santiago (Milwakkee Bucks)
Peter John Ramos (Caguas Criollos) See him in the 2005 NBA draft, he is 17 years old an 7'4" and has improved a lot.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

How old is Ortiz? 70?


----------



## plop

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> How old is Ortiz? 70?



40, anyway, we are in the olympic games, even with a geriatric PF. Piculinosaurus, just 40, and still dropping triple doubles like a mad man. At least Brazilian players have this summer to rest.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

> Originally posted by <b>plop</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 40, anyway, we are in the olympic games, even with a geriatric PF. Piculinosaurus, just 40, and still dropping triple doubles like a mad man. At least Brazilian players have this summer to rest.


perhaps in the next tourney Puerto Rico will be a country and won't need to play at home.


----------



## plop

Perhaps in the next tourney Brazil will play at home and wont be a country.



Excuses


----------



## guilherme.rcf

> Originally posted by <b>plop</b>!
> Perhaps in the next tourney Brazil will play at home and wont be a country.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses


We would have played at home if USA didn't ask to play at home, in the 51th state.


----------



## plop

That's great!!!!!!!!!
We still are not a state
You should heard those booings to team USA and specially T-Mac and Iverson.


----------



## plop

In fact, I think if I remember well that next tourney of america will be in Brazil, so you can stop crying and making excuses. Your team got a great future, so stop it, they can use the experience as a learning stage for them. your team got Nene, Leandro, Anderson and Marcelino. I dont think Araujo will be good enough, and Alex, he should'nt be in the NBA. In fact, I think there are like 4 guards that are better than Alex in Puerto Rico, and another pair in Brazil.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

> Originally posted by <b>plop</b>!
> In fact, I think if I remember well that next tourney of america will be in Brazil, so you can stop crying and making excuses. Your team got a great future, so stop it, they can use the experience as a learning stage for them. your team got Nene, Leandro, Anderson and Marcelino. I dont think Araujo will be good enough, and Alex, he should'nt be in the NBA. In fact, I think there are like 4 guards that are better than Alex in Puerto Rico, and another pair in Brazil.


I am not making excuses. Me, you and everybody else know that Puerco Rico, despite being a good team, would never had made it to the olympics if they hadn't played at home.

Alex is the super-athletic hard worker guy that every team needs. But I agree, he isn't good enough to play in the NBA. If he was a good shooter like Ayuso he would be a much better player. But don't forget that they both fought for a spot in the Spurs and Alex was the chosen one.


----------



## plop

First, I think Puerto Rico is good enough to qualify even in Brazil
We,( me included) boeed them here in the game versus Venezuela. They werent playing hard enough, so we let them know. The team was really mad at the fans and they let the fans know it in press conferences. So they werent felling the home status. brazil was too young, they need some time to develop to their full capacity. If I am correct, they lose all the games in the second rounds of the WCB and the Tournament of the Americas. The matter with Ayuso is that San Antonio was looking for a PG, he is not a PG. Maybe Alex showed bettter PG qualities, that is why they selected him. I am sure that in maybe half the leagues team, Ayuso should make the team as a SG.

Why Marcelinho is not in the NBA???
Just a question. I heard he was practicing for the Trailblazers some years ago.


----------



## JGKoblenz

Marcelinho is a great offensive player, but he can't play defense. He is a shooter first of all. In the NBA a player must be complete, this is very important. That is another reason why Alex was selected by Popovich, he really is a good defender.

You are absolutly right about our team in the Pre-Olympic tourney. I really enjoy seeing Picolin playing at a high level with 40 years, he is kind of an Oscar.


----------



## plop

Again, they selected Alex, because he has more PG skills than Ayuso. Ayuso is a better defender than Alex. He is a great defender. He was selected Defender if the season in his conference in the NCAA. :yes: :grinning:


----------



## guilherme.rcf

> Originally posted by <b>plop</b>!
> Again, they selected Alex, because he has more PG skills than Ayuso. Ayuso is a better defender than Alex. He is a great defender. He was selected Defender if the season in his conference in the NCAA. :yes: :grinning:


Ayuso score much more points per game in the pre season, if he was as good as Alex in the defense he would had been selected.

Alex used to play the 2 and 3 in Brazil. Despite only being 191cm he can guard players a lot taller than him.


----------



## plop

Again, I am getting tired of repeating it, Alex was the choosen one, because he have more PG skill than Ayuso. They are both terrific defenders. Ayuso is the best defender in the Puerto Rico backcourt. Popovich said in an interview in Puerto Rico, that Ayuso, to make the team, needed to show ability to play the PG spot.


----------



## Spurs#1

Australia.

Starting

C : Mark Bradtke
(Philly and now with Melbourne Tigers)








f : Martin Catallini
( Adelaide 36ers did play with a European side)








F : Tony Ronaldson
(Perth Wildcats)








G : C J Bruton








G : Brett Maher
(Adelaide 36ers)










Bench
F :








Sam Mckinnon
F :








David Stiff
G :








Jason Smith
G/F : 








Glenn Saville
G :








John Rillie
C :








Simon Dwight
G :








Matt Campbell


All Quality players in the NBL... I don't know if this is going to be the team I know all except Jason Smith but there are talks about him being added.


----------



## Virtuoso

nice pics... :laugh: 
Where's Shane Heal at?

I feel bad for Alex Garcia, he's been sitting on the bench in street clothes the WHOLE season, he's only gotten into 2 games I think. Devin Brown recently went down due to injury and they activated [forgot first name] Carrol instead of him.

Is it back to playing in Brazil for Alex after the season?


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> nice pics... :laugh:
> Where's Shane Heal at?
> 
> I feel bad for Alex Garcia, he's been sitting on the bench in street clothes the WHOLE season, he's only gotten into 2 games I think. Devin Brown recently went down due to injury and they activated [forgot first name] Carrol instead of him.
> 
> Is it back to playing in Brazil for Alex after the season?


Don't feel bad for the guy, to be in a NBA roster is a big acomplishment for him even if he doesn't play a single game in the season. I still doubt he could play the PG position at the NBA level, but Pop obviously likes Alex. His future is unknown, but it would be great if he could stay in the US another year.


----------



## ACE

Spurs #1 that Australian team is way off the mark for a number of reasons:

- Bradtke has retired from international competition
- Heal is a lock for starting PG (he's not even on your team) since his form in Greece after playing a few games for San Antonio was awesome
- David Stiff? Him over league mvp Matt Nielsen who has a tryout with Denver in a few weeks?
- Chris Anstey is a lock for starting center
- Andrew Bogut (University of Utah) is a certainty
- Jason Smith is unlikely to make the team after being injured for 2 months
- Luke Schensher (Georgia Tech) is a possibility on the bench if they choose to go with a really big team, inexperienced though 
- likewise is David Andersen (Hawks second round pick a few years ago)

Team is likely to be more like (at least the starters):

PG - Heal
SG - Rillie
SF- Mackinnon
PF - Nielsen
C - Anstey

Bench: Dwight(PF), Bogut(PF/C), Bruton (PG), Maher(PG/SG), Cattalini (SF/PF), Schensher(C) + one more versatile guard/forward


----------



## OG

> Originally posted by <b>ACE</b>!
> Spurs #1 that Australian team is way off the mark for a number of reasons:
> 
> - Bradtke has retired from international competition
> - Heal is a lock for starting PG (he's not even on your team) since his form in Greece after playing a few games for San Antonio was awesome
> - David Stiff? Him over league mvp Matt Nielsen who has a tryout with Denver in a few weeks?
> - Chris Anstey is a lock for starting center
> - Andrew Bogut (University of Utah) is a certainty
> - Jason Smith is unlikely to make the team after being injured for 2 months
> - Luke Schensher (Georgia Tech) is a possibility on the bench if they choose to go with a really big team, inexperienced though
> - likewise is David Andersen (Hawks second round pick a few years ago)
> 
> Team is likely to be more like (at least the starters):
> 
> PG - Heal
> SG - Rillie
> SF- Mackinnon
> PF - Nielsen
> C - Anstey
> 
> Bench: Dwight(PF), Bogut(PF/C), Bruton (PG), Maher(PG/SG), Cattalini (SF/PF), Schensher(C) + one more versatile guard/forward


You're hilarious!!!!


----------



## Carl English

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> We would have played at home if USA didn't ask to play at home, in the 51th state.


It was complete BS that Puerto Rico got to host Olympic Qualifying two times in a row. Apparently FIBA America has never heard of the theory of geographic rotation.... It just doesn't make sense!


----------



## Yao Mania

Representing China!! (since Canada didnt' make it to olympics and madman did one already)

C Yao Ming
PF Mengke Bateer
SF Wang Zhizhi
SG Li Nan
PG Guo Shiqiang
Xue Yuyang
Mo Ke
Li Ke
Du Feng
Yi Jianlian
Tang Zhengdong
Chen Jianghua (he's only 14, but is considered the future PG for China)

China is stuck with too many big players....

This was the 2000 roster
Name Cm Pos Bo Fr To Team 
Wang ZhiZhi 213 C 77 88 00 Bayi Rockets 
Yao Ming 225 C 80 99 00 Shanghai Sharks 
Sun Jun (c) 198 F 70 92 00 Jilin Northeast Tigers 
Zhang Jingsong 197 F 73 94 00 Bayi Rockets 
Guo Shiqiang 193 G 75 00 00 Liaoning Hunters 
Liu Yudong 198 F 70 94 00 Bayi Rockets 
Hu Weidong 197 G/F 70 94 00 Jiangsu Dragons 
Li Nan 198 F 74 96 00 Bayi Rockets 
Li Xiaoyong 189 G 69 96 00 Liaoning Hunters 
Li Qun 179 G 73 00 00 Guandong Tigers 
Bateer Meng 210 C 75 99 00 Beijing Ducks 
Jiao Jian 200 F 80 00 00 Beijing Ducks 
Wu Zheng 197 F 67 94 00 Jiangsu Dragons 
Zhang Wenqi 201 F 72 97 00 Shanghai Sharks


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> SF Wang Zhizhi


Wang Zhizhi??? Didn't he refused to play with the NT??? and I doubt he could guard Stojakovic, Bodiroga, Nocioni or any of the American players...


----------



## Fangio

Not the whole team but this are the must be:

Ginobili
Nocioni
Hermann
Oberto
Montecchia


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Wang Zhizhi??? Didn't he refused to play with the NT??? and I doubt he could guard Stojakovic, Bodiroga, Nocioni or any of the American players...


Well I think Del Harris is trying to get him back in. Wang misses home, he hasn't been back to China since he refused to play for the National team.
And no Wang wont' be able to guard anyone at SF. This is MY olympic team, if I wanna play a 7'1" guy at SF then I will!


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Fangio</b>!
> Not the whole team but this are the must be:
> 
> Ginobili
> Nocioni
> Hermann
> Oberto
> Montecchia


I prefer Pepe Sanchez than Montecchia, in ACB, while Montecchia only shoots a few 3's, Pepe does great all around games, even close to triple doubles..


----------



## plop

> Originally posted by <b>Fangio</b>!
> Not the whole team but this are the must be:
> 
> Ginobili
> Nocioni
> Hermann
> Oberto
> Montecchia


were is Pepito and Wolkowiski?????


----------



## kit2les05

*mah dream team*

my starters would be:

jkidd
tmac
kobe
duncan
shaq

bench:
kg
iverson
vince
j. o'neal
kmart
lebron
carmelo


----------



## Fangio

> I prefer Pepe Sanchez than Montecchia, in ACB, while Montecchia only shoots a few 3's, Pepe does great all around games, even close to triple doubles..





> were is Pepito and Wolkowiski?????


Well, its my team  , ... you are right on Pepe, I forget him, my fault I love the guy he is so simply and intelligent, other guy that is making his way up is Prigioni.
About Wolkowiski...I never like him but I have to give him he always WAS THERE when it was needed in internationall competitions, but I prefer a lot more Hermann or Scola...what can I say of Scola, he is undoubetable a better player than Wolko, but his attitude...his child attitude.
He is maturing and has an NBA size plus skills, but I saw him saw many times ****ing things in the NT.
If he manteins the level he is having now I prefer him than Wolko (although Wolko has very good defense, and that is Scola's "talon de aquiles", no matter he have balls, he is capable of making the wrongest move because of his hot blood)


----------



## guilherme.rcf

For what team does pepe sanchez plays?


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Fangio</b>!
> what can I say of Scola, he is undoubetable a better player than Wolko, but his attitude...his child attitude.
> He is maturing and has an NBA size plus skills, but I saw him saw many times ****ing things in the NT.
> If he manteins the level he is having now I prefer him than Wolko (although Wolko has very good defense, and that is Scola's "talon de aquiles", no matter he have balls, he is capable of making the wrongest move because of his hot blood)


I think Scola has improved a lot his defense and rebounding this season

and guilherme, Pepe Sanchez plays for Etosa Alicante


----------



## ACE

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> You're hilarious!!!!


why is that?


----------

